# Tortoise cozy?



## scrat28 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi y'all.
I was wondering, does anyone have a pattern for a knit tortoise cozy? I want to make one just for fun, but I cannot find any free patterns online.
Thanks!


----------



## jaizei (Feb 23, 2014)

http://squirrelpicnic.com/2013/05/09/make-it-challenge-5-crochet-bowser-sweater-for-a-turtle/


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2014)

Otherwise, one of our members makes and sells them. Look up tortoise cozy on etsy


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2014)

Katie makes them and this is her site:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/mossytortoise

She sells some of her patterns, but I don'tknow if she does any free ones.


----------



## SamJ21 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://mommeeandmee.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/turtle-cozy-pattern.html?m=1


----------

